# تكييف حمام السباحة



## فارس الشرقية (21 مايو 2010)

إخواني الأعزاء 
لدي مبنى مساحته 40م -22م ارتفاع 13 متر
ومساحة بركة السباحة 170 متر مربع
سؤالي يتقسم إلى شقين/
1- هو أريد تركيب نظام تبريد متكامل ولاسيما بأن حمام السباحة له ظروف خاصة الرطوبة والغازات وخلافه، أرجو مساعدتي في كيفية حساب الأحمال الحرارية وماهي أفضل أنواع التكييف المناسب لهذه المساحة.
2- لو أردت تركيب مراوح سحب الهواء لهذه المساحة فكم قدرة المروحة وكم العدد المطلوب

وأكون شاكرا لكم


----------



## hsfarid (21 مايو 2010)

الاخ الفاضل 
فى حمامات السباحة التى يتم استخدام مياة حمام السباحة يتم عمل تهوية و ذلك باستخدام نظام هواء نقى و اخر سحب من الحيز و يتم استخدام اسس اتغير الهواء من اشرى و هى من 4 الى 6 مرة فى الساعة 
مع تحياتى


----------



## eng. Aiman (23 مايو 2010)

موضوع مهم جدا

ارجو من الجميع المشاركة بلتفصيل
وخاصة كيفية ازالة الرطوبة وقدرة ملف التسخين

وما هي المواصفات لمكائن التكييف والسكاسن اللازمة


----------



## فارس الشرقية (5 نوفمبر 2010)

في انتظار ردودكم


----------



## mohaned alaa (1 فبراير 2011)

:11::11:اين اهل الخبره.....الموضوع مهم ونحتااج للمساعده


----------



## amer galad (3 فبراير 2011)

بالنسبة للمسابح المغلقة عليك سحب الهواء من داخل الصالة بحدود 6-8 مرات وتعويض الصالة بالفاقد الحراري الصيفي والشتوي


----------



## amer galad (3 فبراير 2011)

الفاقد الصيفي والشتوي هو معادلة الهواء الجديد لدرجة حرارة مقبولة من قبل الرياضيين اي باضافة وشيعة تبريد ووشيعة تدفئة 
راج المخططات السايكومترية لحساب قدرة هذه الوشائع


----------



## ميمو حسحس (4 فبراير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اما بعد فاحب ان اضيف ان في حمامات السباحة كما تفضل الاخوه الاعزاء نقوم بعمل تبديل للهواء الموجود داخل الحمام اذا كان مغلقا وذللك سوف يؤثر علي الماكينه ويفضل عمل ديهيوماديفيكاشن ( اي تثبيت الرطوبه وتقليلها) وذللك بتكبير الكويل للماكينه وناخذ في الاعتبار ان تكون درجه الحرارة معقوله حتي لا يحدث صدمه لكل من يخرج من الماء وتكون في حدود 28 درجة سليزيوس ادعو لي بالستر في الدنيا والخرة م. محمد الحسين احمد


----------



## mechanic power (4 فبراير 2011)

شكرا"


----------



## nabe (27 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً
مشكور على هذا العمل


----------



## فلاح العبدالله (10 مارس 2011)

اخي الكريم ان الظروف الداخلية للمسابح المغلقة هي درجة الحراره=30 مئوي ورطوبة نسبية بين 50-55 % وان درجة حرارة الماء 28 مئوية وان عدد مرات تغير الهواء للمسابح ما بين 1-2 مره بالساعه ويكون الضغط سالب وان كمية الهواء المسحوب هي بين 15-20 % اكبر من الهواء المجهز وان موزعات الهواء تكون جانبيه وغير مسلطة على المسبح وان سحب الهواء يكون من اعلى نقطة في المسبح وان الصاج المستخدم تكون الغلونة له بحدود 270 غرام/مترمربع لكون الرطوبة عالية ووجود ابخره محملة بغاز الكلورالمنبعث من حوض السباحة .هذه الشروط كافية ووافية لتصميم المسبح المغلق تحياتي م/فلاح العبدالله [email protected]


----------



## م.بسام الجندي (11 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم نرجوا من الأخوة الرد بشكل عملي لمعرفة كيفية تكييف حمام السباحة لما له من اهمية كبرى


----------



## م.بسام الجندي (11 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم لدي وحدة شيلر استطاعتها 425 طن تبريد أريد تركيب مضخة لها ما هو مقدار استطاعة المضخة وتدفقها وأيضا ضغط التشغيل للمبخر وفقد الضغط للمبخر وضغط التجريب للمكثف وضغط عمل المكثف علما ان تدفق هواء المراوح 425000 م3 / ساعة ارجو الرد بسرعة قصوى وشكرا


----------



## ahmad shaban111 (17 أبريل 2011)

لو سمحتو هو حمام السباحة لو مغلق يتم تكييف الهواء يعنى مثلا ماكينة باكيج سحب وراجع ام انه يتم تغيير الهواء به اى تهوية فقط من 4 الى 6 مرات فى الساعة ارجو الافادة -جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Ali Munaf (18 أبريل 2011)

thanks allot


----------



## سهير عبد المحسن (19 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيراَ


----------



## amr fathy (6 ديسمبر 2013)

ahmad shaban111 قال:


> لو سمحتو هو حمام السباحة لو مغلق يتم تكييف الهواء يعنى مثلا ماكينة باكيج سحب وراجع ام انه يتم تغيير الهواء به اى تهوية فقط من 4 الى 6 مرات فى الساعة ارجو الافادة -جزاكم الله خيرا


 عندى نفس السوال الرجو الاجابة علية


----------



## م/علي بابا (2 أبريل 2015)

*لعمل تكييف هواء لمكان يحتوي علي بركة مائية أو مثل حمامات السباحة فأنه من الضروري معرفة ما هي العوامل الرئيسية التي سوف نتحكم بها من خلال تكييف الهواء للوسط المحيط بالمسبح ولعمل تصميم سليم فأننا ندرس العوامل الأتية تبعا لدليل أشري في تطبيقات التبريد وتكييف الهواء**HVAC** بناءً علي سنوات من الحقل التجريبي وبيانات الاختبارات وهذه العوامل تتمثل في ثلاث نقاط أولها دراسة خواص الهواء فوق سطح الماء في حمامات السباحة ثم معرفة مصادر الرطوبة وأخيرا الرطوبة النسبية وحساب معدل التبخير أو حمل الرطوبة لوحدة مزيل الرطوبة Dehumidifier . ثم نأتي بعد ذلك لحساب معدل الهواء المطرود وحساب عدد مرات تغير الهواء ودرجات الحرارة المستخدمة في التصميم..**من المعروف أن الهواء الجوي يشتمل بشكل أساسي في أي مكان علي العديد من الغازات المختلفة مختلطة معا ببعض وتتغير نسب هذه الغازات تبعا لتغير المكان على الكرة الأرضية كما يحتوي الهواء أيضا على كمية من الكائنات الضارة مثل الجراثيم وأيضا على كميات معينة من الغبار والأتربة أضف إلي ذلك بخار الماء الموجود في الهواء وفي تلك الحالة يسمي هواءً رطب **Moist Air** أما أن كان الهواء يخلو من بخار الماء فأنه يسمي هواءً جافا **Dry Air** وكما هو معروف أن للهواء ثلاث قياسات لدرجات الحرارة متعلقة جميعها بالاتجاه والكم لبخار الماء من وإلي الهواء أو من عدمه أو ما نسميه درجات الحرارة للهواء المقاسة تبعا للدلائل المحسوسة..فالأولي هي درجة الحرارة الجافة **Dry Bulb Tempt** أو درجة الحرارة العادية وهي درجة الحرارة المقاسة بواسطة الترمومتر المقلاع أما الثانية درجة الحرارة الرطبة **Wet Bulb Temp.tw** وهي أقل من الجافة وتقاس بحيث يكون نفس الترمومتر ولكن انتفاخه محاطا بقطعه من القطن مبللة بالماء ونتيجة لتبخر الماء الذي يمتص الحرارة والملامس لسطح انتفاخ الترمومتر تنخفض درجة الحرارة وتقاس درجة حرارة التي حدث عندها ترطيب الهواء بكمية بخار الماء التي انتقلت إليه وفي حال تساوي درجة حرارة الجافة للهواء بدرجة الحرارة الرطبة عندها يكون الهواء مشبعا بالبخار وفي هذه الحالة لا يحدث أنتقال حراري أما درجة الحرارة الثالثة فهي درجة حرارة الندي **Dew Point Tempt** وهي درجة الحرارة التي عندها أو أقل منها يبدأ بخار الماء الموجود في الهواء في التكاثف وتقاس بوضع ترمومتر في إناء به ماء ويترك الماء حتي يبرد تدريجيا إلي أن يلاحظ تكثف جزئيات من الماء على سطح الإناء الخارجي وهذه الظاهرة **تلاحظ عندما يتكاثف بخار الماء علي الأسطح والجدران الداخلية للمباني كنتيجة لبرودة هذه الأسطح والجدران أو كما يحدث لبخار الماء المتكاثف في خزانات المياه الخرسانية تحت الأرض نتيجة برودة جدرانها وتقاس درجة حرارة الأسطح من العلاقة :*
*Ts = Ti-K(Ti-To)/R** وفي صالات حمامات السباحة تقع درجة حرارة الندي ما بين 14 إلي 19 درجة مئوية وفي المعادلة **Ts ** هي درجة حرارة السطح ..و **Ti** درجة الحرارة الداخلية و**K** ثابت مقداره 0.68 للأسطح الرأسية و **R= 1/U*​*أما عن مصادر الرطوبة فيمثلها ثلاث أحمال رئيسية وهي حمل تبخر مياه المسبح وهو من أكبر مصادر الرطوبة في مسابح المياه وكما هو معروف أنه كلما زاد الفرق بين الضغط البخاري للماء وضغط الهواء في نفس المكان كلما أستمر الماء في التبخر وهذا الفرق يعتمد علي فرق درجات الحرارة بينهما كما أن معدل التبخر يزيد أو يقل أعتمادا علي عامل علي عامل أخر يطلق عليه معامل النشاط* *activity factor **وهو متغير يعبر عنه علي أنه درجة حرية وشكل حركة الماء وبالتالي كمية الماء المتطاير نتيجة السباحة وطبقا لأشري في تطبيقات ال **HVAC**الفصل الرابع فقد وضعت قيم لهذا المتغير طبقا لنوع النشاط والمعادلة المشتملة علي هذه المتغيرات والتي تستخدم في حساب معدل التبخير لماء المسبح هي:*
*ER= 0.1*A*AF ( Pw-Pdp)*​*حيث :**ER** هو معدل التبخير*
*A** هو مساحة سطح مياه المسبح.**AF** معامل النشاط**Pw **ضغط التشبع عند سطح الماء**Pdp** الضغط التبخير الجزئي عند درجة حرارة الندي.وعلي معامل *​* ويتوقف معدل تبخر المياه المسبح كذلك كما بالمعادلة علي مساحة سطح حمام السباحة ..*
*وسوف نتكلم بشيء من التفصيل في الجزء القادم بإذن الله عن باقي عمليات تكييف الهواء للمسابح وحمامات السباحةمثل تأثير الرطوبة النسبية بمكان المسبح وعمليات طرد الهواء وحمل التبريد وحمل مزيل الرطوبة وتوزيع الهواء في الجزء الثاني.. *
​


----------



## م/علي بابا (29 أبريل 2015)

[h=2]كيف يتم تكييف الهواء لمسابح المياه العامة وفكرة عمل وحدات الاسترجاع الحراري في المسابح (2) :[/h]*كيف يستخدم الميكروبرسسور في التحكم ومراقبة درجات الحرارة والرطوبة في وحدات الاسترجاع الحراري :**ظهرت في الآونة الأخيرة تكنولوجيا المضخات الحرارية الحديثة ذات الاسترجاع الحراري والمصنعة خصيصا للمسابح للاستخدام الأمثل والموفر للطاقة وهي ما تعرف تجاريا بوحدات الاسترجاع الحراري وتتكون من المكونات الأساسية لأي دائرة تبريد تعمل بالإنضغاط بدءً من الضاغط وملف التبخير وملفين للتكثيف وصمام التمدد بالإضافة إلي الصمام الثلاثي وصمام الاتزان كما أنها صممت داخليا للتطويع الأمثل حسب ظروف الهواء الراجع أو الخارجي واستخدامهما بما يتناسب مع الظروف التصميمية عن طريق إمرار الهواء داخل مجمع هواء مزود بريش ودنابر تحكم في كمية الهواء يطلق عليه مصطلح صندوق الخلط الذكي smart mixing box وتعتمد فكرة الاسترجاع الحراري من خلال الاستفادة من الحرارة الناتجة من بخار مركب التبريد الساخن المار خلال ملفات المكثف حيث يتصل الصمام الثلاثي بالضاغط موجها جزءً من بخار مركب التبريد الساخن إلي ملف تسخين الهواء وجزءً أخر من مركب التبريد يذهب إلي ملف تسخين مياه المسبح وبذلك يتم استرجاع كل الطاقة المتولدة مما يؤدي إلى انخفاض تكاليف الطاقة شكل رقم(1) . ويتم التحكم الأوتوماتيكي بواسطة شرائح الميكروبروسسور والذي يستشعر أوتوماتيكيا الظروف الخارجية والداخلية مخلقا الظروف التصميمية ويتم ذلك من خلال حساسات أو مستشعرات Sensors لقراءة التغير في درجة الحرارة الداخلية والخارجية للمسبح وكذلك الرطوبة لتجنب ظاهرة التكاثف للماء علي الأسطح الزجاجية والجدران ومن ثم ضبط درجات الحرارة لتكون أقل من درجة حرارة الندي مع سرعة الأستجابة لضبط هواء الأمداد طبقا لنقاط التحكم الموضوعة set points. حيث تتم مراقبة النظام والتحكم في وحدة الاسترجاع الحراري عن طريق تخزين مخطط الخريطة السيكرومترية في داخل ذاكرة الميكروبرسسور ويتم إدخال مجموعة نقاط التحكم set points من قبل مشغل المبنى حيث يتم توقيع نقاط التحكم علي الخريطة أوتوماتيكيا وعلي سبيل المثال أن الشروط التصميمية الداخلية للمكان هي 84 درجة فهرنهيت جافة و60% رطوبة نسبية وبتقاطعهما معا فأن نظام التحكم يبحث أوتوماتيكيا عن درجة حرارة الندي المناظرة لتلك الحالة وهي 70 درجة فهرنهيت وهذه هي نقاط التحكم التي يتم إدخالها للوحدة ثم يبدأ في مد خطا أفقيا يبدأ من درجة حرارة الندي قاطعا المحور الرأسي للرطوبة النوعية مارا بتقاطع 60% رطوبة نسبية و84 درجة فهرنهيت جافة ويرسم خطا رأسيا يبدء من النقطة 84 درجة فهرنهيت من المحورالأفقي حتي أعلي مارا بنفس النقطة وبالتالي يتم تقسيم الخريطة إلي أربعة أجزاء شكل رقم(2) ثم يتم تحديد في أي جزء منها تقع ظروف الهواء الراجع من المسبح وبالتالي مقارنتها بنقاط التحكم المذكورة ومن ثم تحديد العملية اللازمة للوصول إلي الشروط التصميمية الداخلية وذلك إما تسخين أو تبريد مع تجفيف الهواء ويتم حساب سعات ملفي التبريد والتسخين تبعا لشيت الأحمال الحرارية المحسوسة والكامنة للمسبح وهواء التهوية بالإضافة إلي حمل التجفيف والذي يتم حسابه من خلال معدل كمية الماء المتبخر من مياه المسبح.ومن الشكل رقم (2) فأن حالة الهواء الراجع تقع في أيا من الأربعة أجزاء الأتية :**1- الجزء A هواء راجع ساخن جدا ورطب جدا.**2- الجزء B هواء راجع ساخن جدا ورطب نسبيا.**3- الجزء C هواء راجع بارد جدا ورطب جدا.**4- الجزء D هواء راجع بارد جدا ورطب نسبيا. **وسوف نتعرض معا في الجزء الثالث بإذن الله للتعرف علي عمليات صندوق الخلط الذكي smart mixing box بالأضافة إلي كيفية حساب الأحمال الحرارية للمسابح العامة وعن كيفية حساب معدل التبخير ومعدل التهوية وسعات ملف التبريد وتجفيف الهواء وسعة ملف التسخين وتوقيعهما علي الخريطة السيكرومترية...**م/ محمود السيد.. 
*https://www.facebook.com/notes/682879735151766/?pnref=story​


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (29 أبريل 2015)

موضوع اكثر من ممتاز يا هندسة ياريت حضرتك تنزلة كموضوع مستقل جزاك اللة خيرا.


----------



## chiheb.sboui (30 أبريل 2015)

مجهود يذكر فيشكر


----------



## thaer11 (5 مايو 2015)

شكرا


----------



## thaer11 (4 يناير 2016)

thank u


----------



## محمد بحريه (6 يناير 2016)

سلمت يداك


----------

